# ترنيمة اين انت يا ربي - من شريط محتاج اليك - ساتر ميخائيل



## giny (3 فبراير 2008)

انا اختكم انجي انا عضوة جديدة في الموقع ،جايبالكم ترنيمة رائعة جداااااااااا لساتر ميخائيل اسمها"اين انت يا ربي" من شريط "محتاج اليك " انا دوخت عشان الاقيها يارب تعجبكم
ده لينك الترنيمةhttp://rapidshare.com/files/88963208/satter_mikhaeel__Ayan__Anta__Ya__Raby.mp3.html
صلوا من  اجلي


----------



## Meriamty (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة جميلة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*




ميرسى جداا  


جارى التحميل ربنا يبارك حياتك 



​


----------



## جدو كيرلس (24 سبتمبر 2011)

ميرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررسى لتعبك


----------



## النهيسى (24 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا مجهودك انجى
الرب يباركك​


----------

